# Smoked Cod Pâté!



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Happy brand new and beautiful week to all!

Here’s a super simple and healthful spin on the traditional Pâté!

For this version, just smoke some cod, and put that into a food processor with a couple fresh shallots, dried tarragon, and a splash (or two) of Cognac and chill that blended mix overnight.

Perfect picnic food the next day, (with a light, shredded-crab texture and taste), to spread over bread, with perhaps some cornichon little pickles, Dijon mustard, and hard boiled egg on the side!

Meanwhile, Cheers, and make today delicious! - Leah













DSCF3187.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 21, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice presentation. Dry Tarragon? I guess in a pinch or you are making a small amount of Paté...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks JJ, and happy new week!!!

I use fresh tarragon when making Pâté versions, but used up whatever was right in stock at home here for today's, hence the dry herbs, and it wasn't bad actually.

Certainly ostrich, emu, and rhea are my favorites when using the liver and heart etc.; (and then I adore bluefish the most for a version made from cooked fish instead of organs), but this cod was different, and very light and "crab-esque" and sort of interesting for a change.

It starts the week on an interesting note I suppose. (Just grilling some smelts for lunch tomorrow).

Anyway, make your day absolutely delicious, and this week even more wonderful than last!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great! As for the dried tarragon, I certainly don't blame you for using up what you had on hand!!!

Some of us just don't have the time to make an unnecessary trip to the store (in my case that would mean a 45 mile round trip)!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you SmokinHusker!

Yes, sometimes I make it a fabulously fun game, of, "taking all of this nothing" (using up odd things in the house - from the freezer to the cupboard and so forth) and in turn creating something clever and/or at minimal palatable and healthful.

In your case, it sounds like it saves on gas, as well!

In any event, here's to a wonderful new week for all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2013)

I have done similar with smoked trout. The cod would be interesting to try 

Sigh, another on the list.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Disco! Trout sounds wonderful too!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

